# Ricompilare lo stesso kernel.[Risolto]

## saverik

Buongiorno,

vi espongo il mio problema.

Seguendo il manuale di Gentoo Amd64 ho installato la GENTOO64bit sul mio notebook Hp DM3 3130 .

Mi sono compilato a mano il kernel e ho dato al file bzImage compilato il nome Gentoo3611.

Copiato in boot e grub funziona.La macchina si ravvia  etc etc e tutto funziona bene .

Adesso volevo installare Xorg-server e mi dice di ricompilare il kernel per attivare nuove flag nel kernel.

Fino a qui mi e' tutto chiaro però mi sorge una domanda.

controllando con il comando ls -l /usr/src/linux questo mi riporta ai sorgenti che ho scaricato, e mi chiedo: ma se adesso ricompilo il  kernel,quale vado a modificare?Quello gia compilato oppure quello scaricato originariamente e quindi privo di modifiche?

Spero di essere stato chiaro nell'esporre i fatti affinche qualcuno mi possa aiutare.

Grazie

----------

## Onip

quella che viene cambiata è il binario del kernel (bzImage) che hai sotto /usr/src/linux. il kernel nella boot non viene minimamente modificato quindi per rendere effettive le modifiche devi ricopiarlo in /boot ed, eventualmente, aggiornare il nome che metti in grub.conf

ci sono tool (tipo genkernel e forse anche make install) che, credo, automatizzano anche questo passaggio.

----------

## saverik

si, ricopiare in boot il bzimage compilato  va bene.. ma non so se io facendo il make meuconfig le vecchie impostazioni le mantengo.

mi spiego meglio: se ricompilo devo rifare anche le flag precedenti o solo quelle nuove?Tieni presente che parliamo dello stesso source gentoo...quindi non ho scaricato nulla di nuovo.il sistema ha poche ore di vita..  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Onip

la configurazione del kernel è scritta nel file (nascosto) .config all'interno della directory dei sorgenti. quando tu modifichi una configurazione (menuconfig) allora questo viene modificato solo nelle parti interessate al cambiamento.

Ti basta poco per fare una prova e vedere che solamente qualche riga viene modificata, alla fine è un file di testo. (hint: copia e diff)

Quando, invece, ti capita di cambiare sorgenti anche in quel caso puoi non partire da zero. Basta copiare il vecchio .config nella nuova directory di sorgenti e dare

```
# make oldconfig
```

Questo tool "sincronizza" le voci che tra una release e l'altra hanno cambiato nome e ti propone delle scelte per le voci aggiunte nella nuova versione.

----------

## djinnZ

RTFM *cd /usr/src/linux ; make help wrote:*   

> [omissis]
> 
> Configuration targets:
> 
> [omissis]
> ...

 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

cp /vattelappesca/.config .config

make listnewconfig

make silentoldconfig

make menuconfig
```

ma anche

```
cd /usr/src/linux

cp /vattelappesca/.config .config

make listnewconfig

make silentoldconfig

genkernel --noclean --menuconfig all
```

----------

## saverik

Tutto chiaro come sempre.grazie mille.

----------

